# What's the green spot?



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi folks, somebody knows what means the green spot, with a number and the word "excellent" wrote on, that appear on the profile page?
Thanks


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I always assumed it had to do with likes..maybe? Hopefully someone who knows for sure will answer


----------

